# Just picked this up



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Just picked up a torre 4431 classical guitar from value village of all places. Guitar is straight and intonation is actually good, and it plays very nice. Sound is beautiful. I am trying to find info on it. I did find one place that says it is worth a lot of money. Anyone have any info?


----------



## redman (Oct 18, 2016)

looks good.never heard of either.good score


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Excellent find. Some info below;

torre guitar (Guitarsite)

guitars for sale (Flamenco?)

This advert should either scare you, give you a heart attack... If it's genuine;
Dallas London Torre 4431

Hears what she'll sound like, if you ever play "Dust In The Wind";





Hard to say what you have found, in terms of "value". But if the neck's straight, the action's okay... Some new strings... Might sound quite nice!


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Everton, yes I found that same info on Torres. Weird that that there isn't a lot of info on them. It sounds great, will re string it tomorrow and see if Magic pops out  I am not going complain on a $40 purchase. If it indeed was worth that, it would be great too!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The name makes me wonder if they were trying to cash in on Torres guitars---(With the "s" at the end.)
But for $40--it sounds like a winner--and the most important thing is whether you like it.

Enjoy


----------

